# 1968 Goat with no spark



## CJD (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought my Goat one year ago and I am finally going through it. I thought I would do a major tune-up to start out fresh and know exactly where the car was from that aspect. That's where the fun began. After installling new plugs wires, rotor and cap, I have no spark to the engine. I went to Auto-Zone and had the ignition module checked and it was bad so I thought I found the problem. I installed the new ignition module and the vehicle would not fire. My question is this; On the cap it shows 12+ coming in and a tach signal out. Does the 12+ come as a switched ignition input from the ignition and if so, how do I validate the operation (test light etc.).

Thanks,

CJD


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Yes there should be keyed battery voltage to the 12+ at the distributor. Using a test light it should light up anytime the key is on and when cranking.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Dumb question, but, did you check the coil and voltage regulator?

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A voltage regulator will not cause a no-spark, but a bad coil will. Just to check, did you transfer the ground strap from under the coil on the old cap and correctly install the new center electroid when you moved the coil to the new cap?


----------

